

Watch out sharing economy, the feds are watching this whole contractor thing - ulysses
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/07/watch-out-sharing-economy-the-feds-are-watching-this-whole-contractor-thing/

======
mullen
To me, this line sums up the whole discussion: "If a worker is told where to
work, what their rate is, and does not control who orders the work (can't make
client hire/fire decisions) they are an employee."

I have a feeling that Uber and the other "sharing economy" companies have very
bad news coming.

------
tosseraccount
They were able to crack down on "illegal" aliens pretty effectively; so
"contractors" need to be very afraid.

